# Biesemeyer Splitter or Rear Splitter Support for a Powermatic 66. '93 model.



## jlsharpe (Jan 31, 2019)

I have been searching everywhere for an aftermarket Biesemeyer splitter for my Powermatic 66. Does anyone know where I can purchase one? 
I also have a different splitter/guard assembly for it but I need the "rear splitter Support" #3776050 Powermatic 66.
Does anyone know where I can find one? I appreciate any help I can get, and thank you!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

threw mine out after no hits on local craigslist, even after awhile of putting up for free.

why?

go Sharkguard for splitter/guard


----------

